# Vent Covers To Stop Critters Getting Out!



## D34DLY (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi,

I have the following vents:










(VIVARIUM 70mm White HiGH FLOW air VENTS only **99p per PAIR** + Low Cost postage | eBay)

Anywho, as I will be feeding small Earless Lizards - Their food will also be small. Which then makes me wonder whether crickets and the like will be inclined to climb through the vents (one is pretty low to the floor of my wooden viv, used for the wires of my thermostat). 

My question is this:

Will crickets fit through the gaps?

And if so, Will they?

Helpful solutions are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

D34DLY said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the following vents:
> 
> ...


Yes, and yes. Took me a while to realize that those vents (I have used the exact same ones, assuming they're 70mm soffit vents) were the cause of a steadily increasing population of crix in my front room. 

Solution: wire, mesh items in Mesh Company store on eBay!

these guys have all sorts of mesh sizes, I use them for my dart vivs (fruit fly proofing) and they do pieces that are A4 paper sized right up to whole rolls. Buy a small piece, chop it up into squares and silicon over the inside of the vents. Or if you're like me, carefully trim to circles the same size as the inner part of the vents and glue neatly inside, even though no-one will ever see it (little bit of OCD perhaps......)

Dave


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

an old pair of tights will do the trick


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Meko said:


> an old pair of tights will do the trick


Do crickets not gnaw through? Never seen it as I've never tried, but they eat every other bloody thing around!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

no idea mate.. i don't own any tights........... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

